# The Maker Movement



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Anybody familiar with the maker movement?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think it's pretty exciting given the possibilities of the laser cutters and vinyl cutters currently in use. Software based programs allow for real manufacturing possibilities and storage management of ideas that are easily retrievable on relatively small desktop devices. The introduction of 3D cutting takes it to a whole new and practical level.

However, I suspect these machines will require a lot of maintenance. And, I also suspect that materials for cutting items will be pricy. In industry, it does seem to have more practical use as a R&D tool rather then a base for manufacturing. While in the general consumer market, it may be more of a hobbyist device.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

3d printing will become very affordable once the tech matures. Pretty cool being able to make your own parts and tools.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Seems to me the term "printer" is an over simplification. Wouldn't it be like a small, compact fabricating machine?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RH said:


> Seems to me the term "printer" is an over simplification. Wouldn't it be like a small, compact fabricating machine?


Not really it actually works like a printer. Layer by layer is added in a very similar fashion to how your printer works.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks - I was having trouble wrapping my old brain around the concept.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I saw a video of a father who used this to make a prosthetic hand, cost was very small I forget how much, but he could not afford the 20,000 the big business company wanted for a similar hand. what a great thing, I just hope big business does not start lobbing congress to make something like this against the law because they are loosing tons of money, and they are going to make it illegal to protect us.

here is the story
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/04/dad-prints-prosthetic-hand-leon-mccarthy_n_4214217.html


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> I saw a video of a father who used this to make a prosthetic hand, cost was very small I forget how much, but he could not afford the 20,000 the big business company wanted for a similar hand. what a great thing, I just hope big business does not start lobbing congress to make something like this against the law because they are loosing tons of money, and they are going to make it illegal to protect us.
> 
> here is the story
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/04/dad-prints-prosthetic-hand-leon-mccarthy_n_4214217.html


If they do, Dave, this will be why. https://www.atf.gov/sites/default/f...13-hq-3-d-printing-technology-of-firearms.pdf


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> If they do, Dave, this will be why. https://www.atf.gov/sites/default/f...13-hq-3-d-printing-technology-of-firearms.pdf


 Ken
writing on the wall right their, just a matter of time, nothing a good old staged shooting couldn't get the ball rolling pretty quickly.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It would be so cool if everyone got so busy trying to make what they need that they forgot about what they are really supposed to be doing!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> 3D Printing Time Lapse Photography - Yoda - YouTube


That was amazing! I wonder how long it took to make in real time? A lot of people asked in the comments but never got a reply.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> 3d printing will become very affordable once the tech matures. Pretty cool being able to make your own parts and tools.


We work with two people who have their own 3-D printers. Both work at universities, one in a department of art and architecture, the other in physics. The guy working in physics started out with a entry-level kit (MakerBot) and is ready to graduate to a heavier-duty machine. He wasn't sure how handy they would be, but has found lots of uses for them, both in the teaching lab and for his own research needs. 


The prices have dropped precipitously, there are now some available for a a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Gough, do you by chance know Jack Brown at U of I? Not sure what he does exactly but hes involved in agriculture, plant science maybe?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> Gough, do you by chance know Jack Brown at U of I? Not sure what he does exactly but hes involved in agriculture, plant science maybe?


The Scottish plant breeder/geneticist? I know who he is, but haven't met him. He came to that department after my time there.

Hold on, Bender, you're not thinking of fishing in my pond, are you?? I thought we had an...understanding. You get the Mountain Time Zone and we get the Pacific


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wonder how expensive it would be to make your own systainers?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I hope the 3D printer prices drop even further very soon - all of my Star War's action figures are in need of replacing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Gough said:


> The Scottish plant breeder/geneticist? I know who he is, but haven't met him. He came to that department after my time there.
> 
> Hold on, Bender, you're not thinking of fishing in my pond, are you?? I thought we had an...understanding. You get the Mountain Time Zone and we get the Pacific


You're safe. We only compete with hacks and lowballers
Good guy. Just curious if you knew him. My younger brother just started his masters degree with him.


----------

